# ياريت ياجامعة لو حد هنا خريج كلية اداب قسم جغرافيا شعبة مساحة يقولى



## اسراء محمد رشدى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
لانى بجد ف اسئلة كتير وعايزة اسال اى حد عليها يكون خبرة اكتر منى بجد ياريت
​


----------



## a7med elsawy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اولا ... 
احب اقولك ان احنا هنا فى المنتدى اخوة ولو عندك اى سؤال ربنا يقدرنى واقدر اساعدك لو عندى خلفية عنة


----------



## a7med elsawy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال الاول 
ما هو


----------



## غاندئ سعد (7 سبتمبر 2011)

تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال


----------



## beroo85 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا خريجة هندسة مدنية عين شمس وعاملة دبلومة نظم معلومات جغرافية من قسم جغرافيا - كلية الاداب - جامعة عين شمس

لو اقدر افيدك


----------



## محمد حسن محمدي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

انا خريج اداب مساحه اسكندريه وتحت امرك في اي حاجه


----------



## اسراء محمد رشدى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

دلوقتى انا اداب شعبة مساحة وكانوا بيقلوا عشان تعينى فالجامعة لازم تبقى من الاوائل ع الدفعة انا لسة ف تالتة وكنت عايزة اكمل وجايبة تقدير السنتين جيد جدا وكنت عايزة اخد كرس انجلش ف الجامعة الامريكية وقرصات مساحة فدة عادى ولا بلاش وكمان لازم اطلع من اتلاوائل ع الدفعىة عشان اقدر اكمل ف الجامعة واتعين ف يها ولا فية طريقة تانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## beroo85 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للتعيين فى الجامعة الأولى إنك تسألى الدكتور رئيس القسم عندك وتستفسرى منه بالتأكيد هو أكتر واحد ممكن يفيدك 

بالنسبة لكورس الجامعة الأمريكية لو تقدرى تاخديه طبعا خديه فى كل الأحوال هيفيدك سواء اتعينتى أو حتى متعينتيش وإشتغلتى فى أى حته 

بالنسبة لكورسات المساحة طبعا برده لو تقدرى تخديها خديها لأنها هتفيدك جدا سواء فى الشغل بره بعد كده أو حتى لو كملتى فى الجامعة 

ده طبعا راى شخصى 
عموما ربنا يوفقك 
إعملى اللى عليكى على قد ما تقدرى وسيبى الباقى على الله


----------



## a7med elsawy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ....
فى البداية احب اقول للاستاذة اسراء ان لازم يكون فية لغة (ممتازة ) بدون اى جدل ممتازة ودة طبعا هيساعد كتير قوى 
فى اى مجال لا دة منكن لوحدة يفتح عدة مجالات اخرى بس انا لية راى اليك وهو ان التركيز فى اللغة والاعمال المكتبية لان دة هو مجال العمل الاحسن ليكى كبنت واما لو كملتى فى الجامعة فهذا افضل شيئ وسيبى المواقع لينا احنا لان دة هبيقى صعب شوييتين عليكم .... 

والى الجميع تحياتى فى هذا المنتدى ...


----------



## a7med elsawy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

:31: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ....
فى البداية احب اقول للاستاذة اسراء ان لازم يكون فية لغة (ممتازة ) بدون اى جدل ممتازة ودة طبعا هيساعد كتير قوى 
فى اى مجال لا دة منكن لوحدة يفتح عدة مجالات اخرى بس انا لية راى اليك وهو ان التركيز فى اللغة والاعمال المكتبية لان دة هو مجال العمل الاحسن ليكى كبنت واما لو كملتى فى الجامعة فهذا افضل شيئ وسيبى المواقع لينا احنا لان دة هبيقى صعب شوييتين عليكم .... 

والى الجميع تحياتى فى هذا المنتدى ...


----------



## اسراء محمد رشدى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اوى ع ردكم ع اسالتى ربنا يجزيكم كل خير يارب 
بس انا سالت قالواان بياخدوا الى طالع من الاوائل ع الدفعة بس الاول والباقى مش بيكون لية شغل غير لو ملت دراسات ولو اشتغلت بشتغل ف اى جامعة تانية بس غير جامعتى الاساسية وكمان دة حسب احتياج الجامعات فانا مش عايزة اعمل دة كلة ع الفاضى وكمان انا مش عارفة دراسات اية الى اعملها دى المشكلة انهم مش بيفهموا حد اى حاجة خالص


----------



## اسراء محمد رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب اية الكورسات
الى المفروض انى اخدها لشعبة مساحة


----------



## h_snity (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ما المشكله هل يمكننى مساعدتك انا خريج اداب مساحه 2004


----------



## اسراء محمد رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

حضرتك اخدت كورسات ف المساحة وعملت الماجستير او اى حاجة ف الكلية ولا اية نظام شغلك دلوقتى؟؟؟؟


----------



## م اسامه عبد الغنى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

كورس اللغه ودورات المساحه مهمه لاكن بالنسبه للمرحله ألى أنتى فيها الأن حاولى تجتهدى فى الكليه علشان تحافظى على تقديرك وتتعينى فى الكليه تلى هذه المرحله يمكنك أخذ دورات اللغه والمساحه ودورات أخرى


----------



## A.AZZAHED (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا خريج آداب جغرافيا وشغال فى المساحه 
لو فى اى استفسار إن شاء الله نحاول نوصل لحل


----------



## مصطفى المساح (15 سبتمبر 2011)

لو قبل الثورة كنت قولتلك ظبطى الوسطة تظبتك
بس دلوقتى اقدر اقولك ان الدورات دى هتفيدك سواء اشتغلى فى الجامعه او لا 
دورات على الاجهزة المساحية (ممكن تنزلى شرح عملى مع الطلبة على اى جهاز مثلا )
دورة نظم معلومات 
دورة لغه 
دورة استشعار عن بعد
انتى لو اخدى الدورات دى ومع تقديرك دة ومش اشتغلتى فى الكلية دى هتشتغلى باضعاف اضعاف الرقم الى كنتى هتخدية فى الكلية وفى اماكن احسن بكتييرررررر جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الخالق فاروق (16 سبتمبر 2011)

انا خريج اداب جغرافيا من جامعة المنوفيه وتحت امرك فى اى سؤال


----------



## محمد حسن عبقرينو (16 سبتمبر 2011)

وفق الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## اسراء محمد رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ع كل واحد رد علية وربنا يجزيكوا كل خير يارب ويكرمكم ان شاء


----------

